# problem mit onclick = 'this.form.submit()'



## mSals (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgenden Code:


```
<form name = 'suchform' action = '$_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]' method = 'post' >
 
<input type = 'radio' name = 'obj'  value = 'raum' onclick = 'this.form.submit()' > Raum  
<input type = 'radio' name = 'obj'  value = 'mitarbeiter'  onclick = 'this.form.submit()' Mitarbeiter  
<input type = 'radio' name = 'obj'  value = 'telefon'  onclick = 'this.form.submit()' > Telefon 
<input type = 'radio' name = 'obj'  value = 'status'  onclick = 'this.form.submit()' > Status  
<input type = 'text'  	size = '50' 	maxlength = '60' name = 'suchmuster' 	>   
<input type = 'submit' 	name = 'submit' value = 'OK' >
</form>
```


Das Problem liegt darin dass wenn man einmal was in den Such - feld 
was eingibt und auf OK drueckt - wird zwar alles richtig ausgefuehrt 
und die Seite wieder neu geladen mit richtigen Ergebnissen.
 Aber danach funktioniert kein Radio  - Feld meehr. 
Das heißt  - danach wird onclick ... nicht mehr ausgefuehrt . 


Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Idee geben wieso - und was man aendern soll.

Vielen, vielen Dank


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. August 2005)

Wenn du den IE benutzen solltest.... benenne deinen Submit-Button um.
Es gibt dort einen Konflikt, da sein Name identisch mit dem der Methode *submit*() ist.


----------



## mSals (22. August 2005)

Dankeschön
es funktioniert alles wieder !!


----------

